# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Urti

## deep_blue

Ka mundesi qe njerezimi ne te ardhmen t'ia vere epokes sone etiketen e genjeshtareve te nxituar. Njera nder dukurite e tendences se sotme  te urryer eshte mahia jone qe opinionin publik ta pajisim me gjoja informata mbi çeshtjet te cilat nuk dime njemend gje prej gjeje.
                                                                    FAIK KONICA

----------


## deep_blue

Mos i poshteroni njerezit  e medhjenj per nje a dy faje te tyre, sepse diamanti, sado i prere shtrember do te jete, eshte me i vlefshem se nje gur i zakonshem, i prere ne formen me te persosur.  
SAMI FRASHERI

----------


## deep_blue

Kush ve interesat e pergjithshme mbi te tijat eshte njeri i vertete

I madh eshte ai njeri qe i shikon  te  gjithe njesoj, qe vepron pa anuar dhe qe mendon per te gjithe. ai mendon per interesat e veta, eshte  njeri i ulet.

Me i forti i njerezve  eshte ai qe eshte i zoti te permbaje veten

----------


## deep_blue

Qyteterimi s'vjen veç me te skuqur buzet


Femra ka lindur tri dite para djalli


Njeriu qofte edhe kur bie ne pupla e then koken


I zoti te jep uje me shpine te luges


Marria me e madhe  eshte me kujtue vedin te meçem


Ai qe nxitohet me teper vonohet


Fjala e embel therret miq, ajo zbut, pajton armiq


Kur  m'u dogjen mullaret, njofta ndrikullat e kumbaret


Armiku kur ngushtohet te bie ne gjunj, kur çlirohet te ngul ne hunj


As neser nuk eshte vone  te behesh trim


Ai qe le aren e vet, nget aren e huaj

----------


## deep_blue

Kush nuk e don vetmine, ai nuk e don lirine .
Njeriu eshte i lire vetem  atehere kur eshte vetem.

SHOPENHAUERI



Per njerezit e lire kercnimet nuk kane efekt.

CICERONI


Paqja eshte kohe  ne te cilen bijte varrosin eterit, lufta  eshte kohe  ne te cilen eterit varrosin bijte

HERODOTI

----------


## deep_blue

Te dashuruarit ne bote  shohin vetem veten, ndersa harrojne se i sheh bota
PLATONI


Oj BOte, kur te vdes, ne heshtjen tende ruaje vetem nje fjale per mua: " Kam dashruar".
TAGORA

----------


## deep_blue

Politika  eshte mjeshtri per t'i bindur njerezit te merren me ato qe  s'u interesojne 


POL VALERI




Politika nuk eshte  shkence , si mendojne  shume  zoterinj profesore, ajo eshte art


BIZMARKU




Politika eshte lufte pa gjakderdhje, kurse  lufta eshte politike e pergjakur 


MAO CE DUNG

----------


## deep_blue

Shpejt  a vone populli do ti kuptoje faktet e qeverite e ç qeverite. Dhe ahere do te kerkoje hesap.
Hesapi do te jete i rrepte vecanarisht per diktatoret fashist, te cilet  po na tallin me shakane  me te paturpshme qe ka degjuar bota njerezore ne tere historine  e saj,  qe gjoja fajin per krizen e paska mileti dhe u dashka te shtypet mileti per ta kapercyer.

----------


## deep_blue

Paqja eshte kohe ne te cilen bijte varrosin eterit, lufta eshte kohe ne te cilen eterit varrosin bijte.

----------


## deep_blue

Ne mesin  e miqve duhet kerkuar jo vetem ata ngushellojne fatkeqesite tona, por  edhe ata te cilet nuk deshperohen ne fatmiresi.

----------


## deep_blue

Te  jetosh, te durosh, te vdesesh, tri gjerat te cilat nuk mesohen ne universitetet tona, e te cilat ne vete permbajne tere diturine qe i duhet njeriut.

----------


## deep_blue

Njerezit me se shumti mundohen per shkak te bukes dhe dashurise

----------


## deep_blue

Edhe nxenesi i fundit  i di sot te vertetat, per te cilat Arkimedi do te flijonte jeten.

----------


## deep_blue

Shtetin e formojne idealistet, e mbajne ekonomistet e shkaterrojne politikanet

KONICA

----------

